# Labyrinten



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Anyone buy anything from this online supplier out of Denmark? Is it legitimate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Labyrinten shop-DK is full name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

there is no problem with that shop  if u are from DK, I can help u with another place to buy also, but no online shop, have to call, but good price!


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm in U.S. was wondering about shipping prices from there. Is it crazy expensive?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

what do u need from the shop ?


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

and your postal code, then I can calc.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

We were looking at the Can Am dry taper for one of our guys. He's not good with a bazooka, we run the Aplatech but he's not ready! Can't seem to find one here though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok my zip code is 05819 I have contacted the shop with that stuff just waiting to hear back. But they sound legit so we'll see. Thanks for help on that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

about $98 in cargo, from door to door, if I did the calc right. but maybe cheaper if u call around 

if there is any problem with the buy, feel free to contact me, I will give him a call.

( know the company a little, I buy a little from him )

And they are legit!  there are only 2 good suppliers in DK, and he is one of them.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks man I appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

